# Sig Limit



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2005)

Sigs for members should not be more than *570* x *200* pixels.  If it is you will be asked to change it, and if you don't we will change it for you.  If you constantly keep changing it to a signature larger than allowed, you will first be warned.  If you still continue, you will be banned.  No exceptions.

You can use these to make sure you have the right size:






_Image above is shrunken. 571 pixels stretches the screen._


----------



## Tyler (Jul 3, 2008)

The signature limit has been updated to meet the width of posts in Zetaboards. Please make sure you are aware of the change as enforcement of the sig limit will increase with in the upcoming days.


----------

